# Thule / Jogger im Flugzeug?



## __U3__ (8. April 2019)

Moin zusammen!

Wir fliegen demnächst mit der Kleinen das erste Mal in den Urlaub. Condor wird uns nach Madeira bringen, zufällig sogar am EWS-Wochenende..   

Laut Auskunft Reiseveranstalter und Condor darf ich einen Kinderwagen mitnehmen, nen Jogger offziell nicht. Nur als Sondergepäck zu horrenden Aufpreisen. 

Ich bin mir sicher ich bin mit dem Thema nicht der Erste, wie habt Ihr das gehandhabt???
Thule Chariot komplett verpackt abgegeben, als Kinderwagen vorgeführt und am Check-In zusammengefaltet, nen wanderuntauglichen Kinderwagen mitgenommen, mit dem Rad-/Jogging- /Wanderanhänger abgeblitzt?

Wäre schön wenn uns da jemand mit eigenen Erfahrungen weiterhelfen könnte, bis jetzt bin ich immer alleine geflogen haha


----------



## spümco (9. April 2019)

Bei uns war der Jogger der Kinderwagen und fertig - gab keine Probleme, außer dass danach Airberlin pleite war...

Etwas Schutz drumrum wäre aber nicht verkehrt gewesen, er hat doch paar Flecken abbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (9. April 2019)

War zwar noch nicht im Flugzeug, aber Chariot scheint mir praktikabel


----------

